# Diet Help! New figure competitor, hit a plateau



## Shannon1 (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm new to IM and have gotten tons of helpful info from everyone. I competed in my 1st figure comp last weekend and took 3rd.  I wasn't as lean as I wanted to be and need ideas.  I carb cycled 3 mo high no low and dropped from 20% fat to 10.4%.   I hit a plateau a month and a half ago and tried high no low no and still didn't budge.  Any ideas?  I know I need to up cardio I did 2 a days the final week but was only doing a few kickboxing classes a week throughout the rest of the diet because it said you shouldn't have to, I was dropping and heard cardio can eat up muscle.  I've lost 14 lbs of fat and only 0.8lbs of muscle.  I've tried Xenadrine for that month and a half too and still didn't budge.  Should I try high low no low or a new diet all together.  I'll post pix from the show in a couple days when I get them to give everyone more ideas where I'm at.  I have another show in 5 weeks and one on June 25 too. Should I revamp lifting too or is it mainly just diet? I've been lifting 4 sets between 9-10 reps.  Also, should you cut out protein shakes? I just get so sick of everything on protein days that's the only way I feel I can get my protein in.  How about cottage cheese? I do the dry curd (only 10mg of sodium) and mix it with apple sauce, I cut it out the last week, do you need to?  Any ideas at all would help.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

Post up your entire diet.  

also height, weight, etc...


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

including supplements and vitamins taken.


----------



## Brolly (Apr 6, 2005)

moocher!


----------



## Shannon1 (Apr 6, 2005)

I have pix of my one piece posted the 2 piece isn't up yet, trouble spot...abs Here are my stats:
height-5'4" weight-125lbs BF%=10.4% 
skinfold meas in mm:
chest: 3
tricep: 7
midaxillary: 4.5
subscapular: 6
illiac crest: 10.5
abs: 8
thigh: 11.5

diet- high carbs, as much as I want w/o feeling over full, 125g protein. Low carbs-125g carbs, no- no carbs, low- 125g carbs (1 g per lb of body weight. Always at least 125g protein no matter what the day.

High
meal 1-1 multivitamin, 2 fish oil caps, 1 glucosamine
frozen berries- 15 carbs
oats-40 carbs, 7 protein
eggs- 20 protein
soy-5 carbs

meal 2
rye crisps (2)-18 carbs
hummus-6 protein
protein shake- 25 protein
apple-22 carbs
almonds-6carbs, 6 protein

meal 3- 1 multivitamin, 3 fish oil caps
chix breast 
spinach salad

meal 4
fiber 1 cereal
soy
almonds
apple 
protein shake

meal 5 
protein bar- 9carbs, 14 protein

meal 6- 2 fish oil caps, 1 glucosomine
oats
soy
frozen berries
turkey burger
black beans

I also normally have 2 tablespoons of flax seed oil a day too for fat, 2 multivitamins (food based, dose is 2x/day), 2 glucosomine tabs, and 6-8 fish oil caps

Low carbs
oats
soy 
frozen berries
eggs

meal 2
tuna
eggs
peanuts

meal 3
spinach salad
carrots
tuna
peanuts

meal 4
rye crisps-2
hummus
protein bar

meal 5
almonds
turkey burger
black beans
clementine

meal 6 
cottage cheese
apple sauce

No carbs
green tea
eggs
turkey bacon

meal 2
chicken breast

meal 3
tuna
spinach salad
carrots
egg

meal 4 
tuna
eggs
protein shake

meal 5 
protein shake

meal 6
turk burger w/ pico
 spinach

Do you want carbs and protein in my foods, I have that listed too. Thanks for the help!

Should I keep taking the Xenadrine even though it hasn't really done anything?  I heard something about taking amino acids, is this a good idea?  Should I keep cycling or try something completely new?


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 6, 2005)

Without going into detail, a couple things jump out at me in your diet: protein bar, rye crips, carrots, applesauce. There are better choices available than these. You may want to PM Jodi about competition carb-cycling. For general nutrition questions, you could also PM Emma-Leigh.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2005)

No PM's please 

Instead I can make suggestions right here 

As aggies said, protein bar, rye crisps, carrots, applesauce......I'd also look into getting rid of the following
Turkey bacon
Cottage cheese
clementine
peanuts
hummus
black beans
pico de gallo
soy

replace these items with lean animal proteins for the proteins, oats with the carbs and fish oils for the fat.  You have 5 weeks and if you make these changes you will see a quite the change in 5 weeks time.

Remember, this is a competition diet, not a lifestyle


----------



## Smoo_lord (Apr 7, 2005)

First of all, Congrats in placing !

I must say that it is an incredible discipline that you have in order to maintain such a strict diet regime leading up to a comp. Im on a bulk, and its not too strict either......

Anyway, keep up the good work and Im sure that you will see reap the rewards!


----------



## Shannon1 (Apr 7, 2005)

But protein shakes are ok?  I use the Isopure w/ 0 carbs. So the cottage cheese is out due to dairy right? Is it ok when you start training say 3mo out or is it better to just skip it?  I also have been using almonds for fat, stick to the flax oil and fish caps (how many caps a day)? About 60g of fat/day for me? How about fish like Tilapia?  I can break this plateau by still cycling high low no low? How much cardio do all of you do?

I week prior diet I did only protein and veggies for carbs from sun to thurs and started carbing up on thurs morn, and then 2 rice cakes w/ honey and raisens 20 min prior to fill up the muscles, is this right? Are yams w/ cinnamin a good choice for carbs too, final week do you want to avoid the oats because of the water or is that a myth? Should I add in any supplements I'm not taking?

Sorry for 101 questions, just trying to learn and get it right...I really frustrated because I've been the same BF% for so long.  Thanks again for all of the help!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2005)

The foods Jodi suggests to get rid of are either high in fat,sugar or processed, which in turn can make you hit a plateau.

Once you get rid of them things should start to drop.

I like to use the saying if its in the isles of the food store, I don't belong there.  Try to stick to the fresh veggie and meat sections.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2005)

Shannon1 said:
			
		

> But protein shakes are ok?  I use the Isopure w/ 0 carbs. So the cottage cheese is out due to dairy right? Is it ok when you start training say 3mo out or is it better to just skip it?  I also have been using almonds for fat, stick to the flax oil and fish caps (how many caps a day)? About 60g of fat/day for me? How about fish like Tilapia?  I can break this plateau by still cycling high low no low? How much cardio do all of you do?
> 
> I week prior diet I did only protein and veggies for carbs from sun to thurs and started carbing up on thurs morn, and then 2 rice cakes w/ honey and raisens 20 min prior to fill up the muscles, is this right? Are yams w/ cinnamin a good choice for carbs too, final week do you want to avoid the oats because of the water or is that a myth? Should I add in any supplements I'm not taking?
> 
> Sorry for 101 questions, just trying to learn and get it right...I really frustrated because I've been the same BF% for so long.  Thanks again for all of the help!!


I'd stop protein shakes 2 weeks out.  They can bloat you.  Yes, no dairy.  Dairy has no place in a competition diet.  No nuts, flax and fish oil only.  10 caps of fish oil and 1T of Flax is all you need.  Tilapia is fine.  At 3 weeks out you may want to consider cardio twice per day @ 30 mins each.

Yam and cinnamon is fine.  For your carb up, I'd prefer carbs that are high GI and no fiber.  Avoid the oats because of fiber.  You should be taking cal/mag and potassium while you drop water.


----------



## Shannon1 (Apr 7, 2005)

You've all helped me out a ton...thanks! What kind of diet is good to do final week prior to the show.  Low sodium I know and cut water wed if comp is sat?  DO you recommend diuretics Teraxatone or Xpel or fat burners (Xenadrine), the fat burners haven't budged me at all so I cut them out so far so I'm not putting so much into my body.  All my friends do bodybuilding so I never know if my final week diet should be the same.  Baked potatoes and lean meat 2 days prior and sweet potatos to carb up the day before? Thanks again!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2005)

You shouldn't cut out your water until Friday.  I know Jodie has a good last week final prep thread here somewhere.  Hopefully she see's this and can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Shannon1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks again everyone for all of your help, I know I can drop 2% in 5 weeks...I'll keep you posted


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll go dig it up and post it.  was it my last week prep Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, I know you posted it somewhere LOL


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 7, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know you posted it somewhere LOL


 I remember seeing it somewhere too - was in the competition forum...???


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2005)

Old journal.  brb......







MAYBE!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2005)

Found my diet....LOL

Meal 1: 6 egg whites and 1 1/2 tbs cream of wheat
Meal 2: 4 oz turkey or fish, 1/2 c sweet potato, 1c. green veggies
Meal 3: 4 oz turkey or fish, 1/2c. sweet potato, 1c green veggies
Meal 4: 4 oz turkey, fish or chicken and 2c. green veggies
Meal 5: same as 4 or 5 egg white omelet with shrooms/onions
snacks are sf. jello, lettuce, salad (lettuce/tomatoe), sf pop sicles. I've been on a salad kick lately, so more salad than green veggies, but I have had broc. with cauliflower and french style cut green beans too.
Water: roughly 5 to 6 liters per day, if not more, 1 diet coke, and crystal light...oh..we finally discovered sf. koolaid too.
Supps: multi vita/mineral x2 day, calcium x2, Vita. e x2, B complex, EFA's x2.
Cardio:
AM crap: 40 mins on treadmill, varies according to mood. sometimes incline of 10 at a pace of 3.2 to 3.5, also do intervals with running and walking.
PM Crap: 35 mins of stair stepper set at a 6 to 7


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2005)

i am just cutting and pasting here....dang I have too many old journals.
I think this is it...if youhave any questions just ask.  

I couldn't figure out how to remove the bold from last check.  
Diet remains the same until Wedesday next week, then we cut out sodium at 5pm and up the water until Friday 5pm. Thank God no carb deplete and load, I look falt or spill over when I do this. Then meals are same until Friday night where I get to 6 oz of Sirloin!!! Saturday will be more carbs than protein. eatting every two hours from 6am until prejudging. 30 mins before I step on stage for prejudging...1 sm candy bar, 1 sodium free rice cake with peanut butter and honey!  15 mins before going on...3 to 4 oz red wine


----------



## Shannon1 (Apr 8, 2005)

So don't carb cycle since it quit working or just cut out what I was told (rye, hummus, nuts, etc) and I should see results? Or should I just follow your meal plan? Do you eat those same meals every day and mix up the lean meats for 4 weeks or is that just an example of 1 day? What do you use for fruits if not clementines...apples, frozen berries ok?

How do you cut sodium? I tried last time but I was still getting around 400-500mg a day, espec since eggs have 65mg in 1 egg. Then I thought oats, but it has water and fiber in it. Do you use diuretics or fat burners (Xenadrine) or should this diet take care of that?

For pre-comp I heard to eat 1 reece's cup, what kind of candy bar do you have or doesn't it matter, just a sugar rush thing? Thanks again!!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No PM's please
> 
> Instead I can make suggestions right here
> 
> ...


sending a pm as we speak!!!!!lol. hi ya kid!!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2005)

You are always welcome to PM me Sweets


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2005)

Shannon1 said:
			
		

> So don't carb cycle since it quit working or just cut out what I was told (rye, hummus, nuts, etc) and I should see results? Or should I just follow your meal plan? Do you eat those same meals every day and mix up the lean meats for 4 weeks or is that just an example of 1 day? What do you use for fruits if not clementines...apples, frozen berries ok?
> 
> How do you cut sodium? I tried last time but I was still getting around 400-500mg a day, espec since eggs have 65mg in 1 egg. Then I thought oats, but it has water and fiber in it. Do you use diuretics or fat burners (Xenadrine) or should this diet take care of that?
> 
> For pre-comp I heard to eat 1 reece's cup, what kind of candy bar do you have or doesn't it matter, just a sugar rush thing? Thanks again!!



Shannon...the above diet is the one I usually use.  Its my basic diet that works really well.

I'll have to answer more when I get to work in a lil while.  Right now gotta run and do cardio.

My best suggestion would be to stop trying to process in your head ALL the information you are gathing from EVERYONE.  Pick one and stick to that advice.  Too much information clogs the brain and we will tend to over complicate something that does not need to be.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2005)

Jodi...was it this one?

Week before add extra sodium to meals (keep meals the same as week before)
cut sodium on Wed. night meal.
No sodium Thur/Fri. Keep water intake high (2 gals) until Friday at 6pm, then cut to a sm. amount. Eat eggs up to Fri. am. (if you like eggs for am meal)

Eat two full meals Sat. before going on stage/photoshoot. but keep water down to only 4 oz.


----------



## Shannon1 (Apr 9, 2005)

I'll give it a try, thanks  I know a big part of my problem is that I only did cardio 2-3x a week because that's what I was told to do with my other diet because of the muscle loss. It'll be easier to do now that it's getting warm out too. I'll let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2005)

Good Luch Shannon.  Keep us posted!


----------



## Shannon1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I will, last ? are turkey burgers ok in your diet or are they out due to processing? Jennie-O 90mg sodium, 19g protein, 160 cal, 9g fat/2g sat. Get to start 2 a days with cardio tomorrow...fun, fun  I'll let you know how I do in the Fargo comp, thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2005)

Craig says the protein to fat ratio isn't so great, too much fat basically.  Can you make them with the 98% fat free ground white turkey meat?  Those would work.


----------



## kkschaef (Apr 11, 2005)

Stick with fresh anything that comes in a package or box stay away from it. Make your own turkey burger from ground white meat turkey that way you know what's in it.


----------



## Shannon1 (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks ladies!  So no steak or 98% lean ground beef either, right?  Just chix, fish, and turkey until the night before? Is Olive oil based salad dressing ok for the spinach, carb options?


----------

